
Ask HN: Do you code in a VR headset? - julienreszka
How&#x27;s it going?
======
luckylion
No, but I do occasionally check
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HMDprogramming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/HMDprogramming/)
to see what others are doing.

------
iraldir
I tried, but the resolution of my original vive is not sufficient. Also not
seeing your keyboard, mouse and hands (even knowing touch-typing) is quite a
hindrance. Overall I don't think VR is going to be there anytime soon. AR has
a better chance, but they need to seriously increase the quality / size of the
displays.

~~~
julienreszka
Virtual reality with virtual cues about your real environment could be a
solution to the keyboard problem.

Another solution to the keyboard problem would be to get rid of the keyboard
altogether to be replaced by a non intrusive brain computer interface.

~~~
iraldir
yeah that's not for tomorrow either. Even if they managed to get a brain
interface to get as accurate as Alexa's voice recognition (and that is a
monstrously GIANT if), that is never going precise enough to work with. Same
as people in the 90s thinking soon we'd all use voice recognition to type
documents.

------
CyberFonic
I would like to, but text is hard to read in VR. Perhaps we need a Minority
Report like graphical coding interface to go with the VR headset.

------
through
Yes. Within the natural simulation of the world that is the phenomenal field
(the aggregate sensory datum) presented to consciousness. Why would you want
to work within a simulation within a simulation? This VR is guaranteed for
life, and without a subscription model (excluding taxes of course) :p

~~~
julienreszka
Can't program in the parent realm (yet?)

